# Nottingham...



## gininteacups (Jun 26, 2007)

this friday (29th)

going to be up there wanted to go out, maybe see some live music. anyone know of anything decent thats gonna be on. any genre...i'm not too fussy.


----------



## icklefairy (Jun 26, 2007)

Rock City is usually a good night out - not sure whats on though


----------



## Liza (Jul 21, 2007)

*Highness*

Highness Dub Reggae Roots soundsystem at the Social tonight, anyone coming for red stripe love and loveliness?


----------



## Liza (Jul 21, 2007)

*and a squat party for afters, yippee*

:d


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 27, 2007)

I haven't been there for years but the Marcus Garvey Centre used to be good for techno, which was sometimes live.


----------



## bus (Jul 30, 2007)

depends onn your taste i suppose. I'd have suggested Stealth, which is just down from cock titty, and is techno-mungus


----------



## Supine (Jul 30, 2007)

^ better hope they didn't go to stealth. knife fighting biz going on apparently 

Missed this thread, shame really - there was the Popycock 1st birthday at Moog which was probably wicked fun. I was away though


----------



## obanite (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah we were there on the night of the knifing... was merrily chilling out in the chill out room when we got thrown out by a very pissed off bouncer along with everyone else... walked past pools of blood on the ground outside 

Apparently 3 stabbed, 1 glassed, 2 still in hospital, miracle nobody got killed really...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/rss/-/1/hi/england/nottinghamshire/6922048.stm


----------

